# Config.sys and autoexe.bat?



## Roxanne (Dec 29, 1999)

I need to know for my own curiosity if there needs to be anything entered in ones config.sys file. Mine is empty...not a single entry. My autoexec.bat has these:
C:\PROGRA~1\NETWOR~1\MCAFEE~1\SCAN.EXE C:\
@IF ERRORLEVEL 1 PAUSE

LH C:\WINDOWS\AU30DOS.COM
SET BLASTER=A220 15 D3 T4
C:\WINDOWS\asp4dos.com
REM environment settings for McAfee Viruscan 
SET PATH=%PATH%;C\PROGRA~1\NETWOR~1\MCAFEE~1

None of the boxes are checked before each entry. I also no longer have McAfee installed on my system. I've installed the new Nortons System Works. I guess what I'm asking is to translate my autoexe.bat and whether having no entries in the config.sys in normal. I'm just a newbie but I'm willing to learn with a little help....lol.
Thanks again
Roxanne


----------



## LarryCore (Aug 26, 1999)

config.sys and autoexec.bat are hold overs from the old DOS/Win 3.x days. They are not NEEDED by Win9x, but some programs still expect them to be there and will use them.

As for what is left in your autoexec - you can certainly erase the mcafee line if you don't have it any more. And the line after it (@IF ERROR) as it is for mcafee also.

the next two lines are for your sound card. Next one is for a SCSI device - do you have a SCSI scanner or something?

The REM and SET PATH are also from mcafee and can be erased.

If you are worried about erasing things, just copy the file to a floppy or another place on your C drive before making changes. Then if something odd happens you can just copy it back.


----------



## Roxanne (Dec 29, 1999)

Thanks for the info Larry. I'm learning something new every day. I'm fairly new at this as you'll probably notice by the questions I post......I've coma along way though.....







). Anyway how do I erase the lines in my autoexec.bat the right way?
There is a right and wrong way for just about everything......







)
Thanks again
Roxanne


----------



## Ari (Aug 27, 1999)

For now just put REM (and a space) in front of the lines you want to disable. That makes it easier to put things back the way the were if needed.

------------------
To err is human, to really foul things up you need a computer.


----------



## Roxanne (Dec 29, 1999)

Thank you Ari. I'll try that. Oh and one other thing. If I want to cut and paste something to this post (too lengthy to type) is that possible and if so how is it done?
Roxanne


----------



## TheGorx (Oct 28, 1999)

Try using the Right Click Button
on your mouse.

TheGorx http://pages.hotbot.com/arts/gorx/windows.html


----------

